# Discharge?



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

What do you guys use to discharge your Ib 1200's and gp1000's and how many amps. Also any other care tips. Thanks in advance Shane.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I use a Tekin DIS350 or Reedy Quasar Pro set at 5 amps. You can also use a set of light bulbs and a cutoff box. Care tips........charge at 1.5-2 amps, (I repeak the same battery throughout the race day), discharge at 5 amps and leave until you charge them the following week.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks ovalman*

I was wondering if anyone else is discharging these at more than 5 amps and would you want to.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

some of the matchers are doing 10 amp. I don't even dump the IB1200 just repeak after cooled off. I do dunp the GP1100 with 4 1157 tail light bulds till out and leave dumped till next time I use them.


----------



## rustyjenn (Jan 26, 2006)

*Question*

When you say dump, how far are you draining the batteries with the taillight setup? Just until the lights get dim or what?

Would this work for the 1100 mah stick packs too?


----------

